# PH buffer solution storage



## WI_Wino (Jan 16, 2014)

I received a Milwaukee ph meter (MW102) for Christmas. I am ashamed to say I have not gotten to play with yet but hope to rectify that soon! My question is around the buffer solutions that came with the meter. They are in small foil bags, similar to a capri sun. They do not appear to be resealable. Does anyone have tips/tricks on how to manage the buffer solutions that come in this packaging? Should I buy some small plastic bottles and transfer the solution to them? Can I fold it over and use a clip or clothespin to seal it up? I'm hoping to hear they are not "one and done".


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 16, 2014)

If they're the same size mini pkg. that came with mine I'm sorry to say 1 time usage. Depending on the size, if they hold more than you think you would need you could pour them into sterilized jars


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 16, 2014)

As kim says, the small sachets are for one-time use only. They do sell _most_ of the solutions in larger sizes. (For some reason, they do NOT sell the rinse solution in a large size.)

I started a thread that is relevant to this topic:
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/rinse-solution-milwaukee-ph-meters-42476/


----------



## WI_Wino (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll have to look when I get home from work but I thought these were bigger than 20 mls. That's like half an ounce? I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 16, 2014)

The buffers are so cheap I buy the 16oz bottle of each. http://www.piwine.com/testing-reagents-and-buffers.html


----------



## geek (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the links Dan, I need to buy some of those from PIwines.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jan 28, 2014)

I verified that the packets are only 20 ml so looks like I need to add these to my list. Definitely a noob question but should I pour the buffer solution I am going to use to a separate container, then dip the probe in, and throw out the solution when I am done? Or can I dip the probe into the bottle of the buffer solution (assuming I have ensured the probe is clean of any dirt/debris/contaminants/etc.?


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 28, 2014)

I went to walmart and bought the smallest canning jars they had. works for me. I have an related question - instead of rinsing with the solution, can you just rinse with distilled water. I store mine in distilled water.


----------



## geek (Jan 28, 2014)

I remember the guy from Milwakee PH meters telling me to use spring water. That is what I use to store/dip the probe in.


----------



## WI_Wino (Feb 3, 2014)

WI_Wino said:


> I verified that the packets are only 20 ml so looks like I need to add these to my list. Definitely a noob question but should I pour the buffer solution I am going to use to a separate container, then dip the probe in, and throw out the solution when I am done? Or can I dip the probe into the bottle of the buffer solution (assuming I have ensured the probe is clean of any dirt/debris/contaminants/etc.?



bump - does anyone know if you should discard the solution used for calibration? Or can it be used multiple times?


----------



## WI_Wino (Feb 4, 2014)

no one knows????


----------



## Flem (Feb 4, 2014)

Personally, I would discard the solution. Rinsing it off between calibrations could adversely affect the accuracy. Just my opinion.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2014)

I use a beaker that has the smallest diameter so I'm using the least solution as possible. Yes I have reused it if I'm sure I haven't contaminated it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2014)

.That is reused it. Phone won't let me edit mistakes once posted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## WI_Wino (Feb 5, 2014)

Any reason why test tubes would not work?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JO1YQC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2014)

The test tube could work but I haven't seen a ph meter that would fit into one. In my opinion you would be better off using a shot glass.


----------



## WI_Wino (Feb 6, 2014)

That's what I realized as I started to look at my meter in more detail last night. I did not know how wide the probe was.


----------



## corinth (Feb 19, 2014)

I bought a Milwaukee Ph Meter MW102 . In reading through the directions and reading all of your replies, I got a lot of answers but a few still remain.
1. It appears that the cleaning solution(MA9016)for the electrode is must buy.
a. or is there something that I could buy that would do the same job. I have no problem spending the money. One website suggested I clean the tip in Alcohol?
2. Directions say "rinse solution (M100008) for a few minutes to activate? Directions also say" soak tip in 7.01 solution" before calibration. "
a. GreginND"I would suggest letting it soak for an hour or so in pH 4 buffer solution before you do calibration... " Sounds good to me! Thanks
b. video shows soaking tip in 7.01 solution rather than 4.01?
4. Should I buy their "rinse" solution or does Tap water work well to rinse the probes? I hope I got all these links to work.

http://www.milwaukeeinstruments.com/technical_tips.html

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bZwErsuXB8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bZwErsuXB8[/ame]

http://www.milwaukeeinstruments.com/pdf/Probe_Refill_Maintenance_Procedure.pdf


Corinth.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2014)

Great Buy. I use distilled water for rinsing. I would use any cleaning solution meant for ph meters. We sell all the buffers, cleaner and storage solution at Presque Isle.


----------



## corinth (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank You very much Running_wolf.

Corinth


----------

